# 7 màu sơn móng tay đậm chất Hè bạn nên cập nhật ngay



## vietmom (10/7/18)

Hè này bạn đã chọn được màu sơn móng tay để khoe móng xinh chưa?
Màu sơn móng tay đẹp có thể giúp đôi tay thêm xinh và cuốn hút hơn. Nhưng chọn màu nào để bắt đúng xu hướng mùa Hè năm nay nhỉ? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tham khảo ngay 7 sắc màu đang rất “hot” dưới đây nhé.

*MÀU ĐỎ CỔ ĐIỂN*
Không phải ngẫu nhiên mà màu đỏ cổ điển được coi xu hướng thời trang và làm đẹp trường tồn. Sơn móng tay màu đỏ phù hợp với nhiều sắc thái da. Trông bạn sẽ thu hút hơn khi kết hợp màu sơn móng tay đỏ với các trang phục đơn giản trong mùa Hè này.











​
*MÀU HỒNG MILLENNIAL*











​
Màu hồng millennial đã góp mặt trong nhiều xu hướng thời trang từ năm ngoái và vẫn tiếp tục là màu sơn móng tay được yêu thích trong năm nay. Sắc màu trung tính dịu dàng nhưng không hề tạo cảm giác nhàm chán, là lựa chọn của những cô nàng đa phong cách.

*MÀU XANH NGỌC*
Nổi bật nhưng không hề kém phần sang trọng là sơn móng tay màu xanh ngọc. Màu sắc này thường được kết hợp với các kiểu vẽ móng độc đáo, tạo hiệu ứng trông giống như những viên cẩm thạch vậy.







​
*MÀU NÂU ĐỒNG CÓ NHŨ*
Sắc nâu đồng trơn thường khiến phụ nữ e dè vì sợ bị “già hóa”. Nhưng trái lại, màu nâu đồng có nhũ sẽ giúp diện mạo bạn trẻ trung, nổi bật hơn trong các bữa tiệc tối.







​
*MÀU TÍM PASTEL*
Trong xu hướng các tông màu pastel, màu tím là lựa chọn của những cô nàng chững chạc, ưa thích sự thanh lịch. Sắc tím này lại không hề kén da, những ai thích màu tím đều có thể chọn tím pastel là màu sơn móng tay của mình.







​
*MÀU TRẮNG*
Còn gì đơn giản và thanh lịch hơn là màu sơn móng tay trắng. Nếu bạn sợ sơn màu trắng trơn sẽ hơi nhàm chán thì có thể thử vẽ hoặc đính đá trên móng tay. Màu sơn trắng vừa thích hợp để dùng hàng ngày lại ứng dụng tốt trong những dịp trang trọng.










​
*MÀU ULTRA VIOLET*
Được vinh danh là sắc màu của 2018, sẽ thật là thiếu sót nếu như không có ultra violet trong xu hướng màu sơn móng tay Hè năm nay. Ultra violet là màu tím có sắc thái xanh lam, được lấy cảm hứng từ màn đêm của giải ngân hà vô tận cũng như khả năng sáng tạo không biên giới của con người. Chọn ultra violet nếu bạn muốn mang một sắc màu có chiều sâu ý nghĩa nhé!











​
_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

